# The Empty Railways of America



## blossie33 (Jun 27, 2017)

Interesting photos from the BBC website In pictures: The empty railways of America - BBC News








Park Avenue Tunnel Cut NYC









Medicine Bow, Wyoming


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2017)

I saw this. The photos are ace. 





















Railroad Landscape II – John Sanderson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2017)

Bungle73


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2017)

just as long as everyone understands that these are active railways w/o trains, not abandoned.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 28, 2017)

Yet another photo series that gets my bucket list item of freight hopping across America moved towards the top again


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2017)

It's nowhere near as good as the pics that have been posted up, but here's a shot taken at Beacon, about 60 miles north of Manhattan


----------

